# Shaken or stirred



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/11/18)

Ok so I barely started mixing my own juice and allready see a problem with all this shaking and mixing. So being a handyman I have lots of tools and powertools, with alot not even ever being used. So now I want to build a shortcut.

So after everything is mixed what is best, to shake it or stirr? Or does it not really matter? Can it be stirred at high revs putting lot of air into the mix? Will it matter? Shaken vigourously with a powertool should actually have same effect putting lot of air/bubbles in. Or should the process be tamed down with long gentle shake/stirr?

I need to know to select the right tool/idea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (17/11/18)

I use one of those milk frother tools to stir, or I cheap cordless drill with a milk frother thingy attached. Get minimal air bubbles at 70/30 VG for me, and I never air out or tilt or shake after I've mixed. Just leave it alone for a week or two, and then give it a shake whenever I fill a tank or drip. Many will differ from me, I know, but that has worked for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/18)

I shake the 100ml bottles after DIY for about a minute. While steeping I shake them for a few seconds every day or so.

Seems to work well for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (17/11/18)

Martini with crushed ice @Puff the Magic Dragon ?



Just kidding. I shake and stir, either way doesn't make any difference in those methods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/11/18)

Shake on mixing and then again when I open it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (17/11/18)

Same as @Room Fogger. I shake for about a minute after mixing, leave it to steep for a few weeks or months, then shake it briefly again before decanting into my dropper bottle. I can't say I've ever tasted a flavour hot-spot in any juice I've mixed. 

I'm gradually shaking mixes for shorter and shorter times. I want to see if I can find the cut-off for when it's not properly mixed. I suspect it will be very short, five to ten seconds or so. I have a theory that juice ingredients homogenize anyway while steeping, even if the bottle isn't moved.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/18)

Also just shake for a minute or so and leave alone after that. 

I might feel inspired when I’m in my cupboard to give them a quick flip over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (17/11/18)

Pretty much the same as @Room Fogger and @RichJB - I shake for 30 seconds I would say - Count 1 1000 2 1000 3 1000 to 30 1000- sometimes stop at 20 1000 even. Minimum steep even for a shake 'N vape is 1 week but generally after 2 weeks, unless a longer steep is required, I will give another good shake, decant 30 to 40ml and leave the rest in glass jar to continue steeping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

